# Info on Boston Housing Police



## policebound24 (Dec 24, 2004)

Any info on how the department is. EX: call volume, what kind of calls, how it is to work there

thanks in advance


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

:no:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2007)

policebound24 said:


> Any info on how the department is. EX: call volume, what kind of calls, how it is to work there
> 
> thanks in advance


Police officers working in the housing projects of Boston.....use your imagination.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35818


----------

